# Adjusting for Taste



## CoseleyKen (Oct 12, 2016)

Now that I've had my machine for a couple of months and I'm getting more familiar with the dialing in process, I have tried several different coffees and in the first instance always aimed for the 18/36/30sec spot. (I use a VST 18g basket). As some of the coffees didn't taste particularly good, I now want to try varying the recipe to see how it affects the taste.

My question is what is the best way to do this? If, for example, I want to try a ristretto and go for 18/27, do I grind finer to aim for 30sec or just stop the shot short at 27g?


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm probably not the best person to answer this but assuming your shots are consistent in terms of your distribution technique then try and identify the flavour characteristics and adjust extraction according to that i.e. different yield and/or different grind setting withoug worrying too much about time. I find cupping the beans very useful so that you have a good baseline in terms of what that coffee actually tastes like. There's loads of good articles on the barista hustle website if you've not read them already.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't aim for 30sec, aim for the brew ratio you are targeting, kill the shot at your desired weight & record the time. If shots are sour, grind finer until they turn balanced & sweet.

Adjust the grind, not the ratio in the first instance, if most coffees are not tasting good, then adjust the ratio...then start again with grind. The 'recipe' always assumes a tasty & balanced shot.

In what way do they not taste good? You might struggle to extract shots properly at 1:1.5. Have you tried a little longer, like 1:2.5?


----------



## CoseleyKen (Oct 12, 2016)

Soooooo many variables







Thankfully, the Xmas break is coming and I can have some serious coffee experimentation time.

I think I will have to employ the services of Garydyke in the New Year!


----------

